# older egret wanted!



## saxologist (Nov 30, 2019)

looking for older egret...16-18' let me know


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Did you see the one in the Bahamas?


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

1995, 18', $24,500
https://www.boattrader.com/listing/1995-egret-189-103608624/

Not mine


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

fjmaverick said:


> Did you see the one in the Bahamas?


https://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-...ahamian-registered.html?1044944=#post13066043


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Older Egret wanted... don't we all... particularly one of the ones built in Miami - all those years ago...


----------



## GaSouEagle (Jan 2, 2020)

Keep lookin gotta be patient and have cash on hand ready. There are deals out there but you have to look far and wide, up in Virginia, NJ, Delaware and the like there are some quality used hulls. I've been looking 3 years but finally found my little honey wagon


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I think there is one on The Hull Truth for sale in New York State.


----------

